# Can't get at my PM's



## Stormy_Ny (Jun 13, 2009)

I click on notifications button and it sends me to an error page.


----------



## TooledUp (May 19, 2008)

Post this in the site help and suggestions section or send Nathan a pm. He should be able to resolve it. That's if you can get to the pm section


----------



## Nathan (Oct 31, 2007)

I think my PM box was full.... but it's back open now. What was the problem and are you still having issues?

Thanks.


----------



## Stormy_Ny (Jun 13, 2009)

All Good Nathan .... Thanks !


----------

